# alewives?



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Where are they? Figured Sykes would be loaded with them but I went there yesterday looking for flounder and all I saw was rain minnows. Has anyone been seeing them in the bays around GB?


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

pensacola pier is loaded with them.


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Alewives???? That's funny!!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

these guys. we call them L-Y's


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Now I know what I've been catching on my sabiki rigs. Great bait for free lining for AJ's. One question, I have a hard time keeping them alive in the live well of the boat. I constantly have to run the aerator but once they turn, it's game over for the lot. Could it be overcrowding (15-20) the live well. It's the only bait fish that it seems to happen to within one hour or less? Should I consider hanging them off the stern in a submerged bait net for better longevity. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Lady J said:


> Now I know what I've been catching on my sabiki rigs. Great bait for free lining for AJ's. One question, I have a hard time keeping them alive in the live well of the boat. I constantly have to run the aerator but once they turn, it's game over for the lot. Could it be overcrowding (15-20) the live well. It's the only bait fish that it seems to happen to within one hour or less? Should I consider hanging them off the stern in a submerged bait net for better longevity. Any advice would be appreciated.


yeah over crowding will kill them. they are not very hardy fish. they could even be stressed out and die. you can try the net idea but idk.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Thx for the advice. I didn't realize that they were so fragile. I guess after the beating they take from flopping around on the sibiki rig and a bit overcrowded bait well makes sense. Next time I will transfer them to a bait net once on location. Thanks again..:thumbup:


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

All you want around the rigs in Mobile bay before first light.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking for the little ones in the bay-for black snapper and Spanish off the bridge. Pensacola pier is loaded with the big ones, they're annoying lol


----------

